# Paean10



## erixx (Jan 18, 2017)

Parts:
Raijintek "Paean" case
i7 6850K
Asus Rampage V "Edition 10" + SupremeFX headphone DAC
EK 360 Extreme cooling
32Gb G.Skill TridentZ 3866@3200
1 Intel PCIE SSD750, 2 Sam 840Evo 1TB SSD, 1 WD Black 2TB, 1 Toshiba 3TB
Asus GTX 980Ti Strix
Corsair AX860 PSU

Edit: will start to add pics asap, apparently I cannot link to the pix' I uploaded to the TPU case gallery. Laters...un


----------



## erixx (Jan 18, 2017)

One of those amazingly detailed reviews: https://translate.google.es/transla...ases-reviews/case-reviewraijintek-paean-r649/

As I already have owned a very open case, the InWin H-Frame, and knowing that if you have fans ON in your "closed case" you are actually getting more DUST than an open case with just a few fans... I didn't have doubts, as I like to easily access my parts and have a beatiful case in my office.


----------



## Nosada (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm not easily swayed by "design" cases, but that is a thing of beauty. If I ever bother to get into decent cable management, I would buy this in a heartbeat. Looking forward to pics


----------



## erixx (Jan 18, 2017)

it arrived in 3 days from Caseking.de. The packege of the EK 360 kit shows a pump that I did not receive, more on that later... It also shows black Vardar fans, I received grey fans. Anyway, they were to be disregarded.


----------



## erixx (Jan 18, 2017)

For those of us with enciclopedic tastes: Paean is one of the names of the divine Apollo, and a victory song... so Let's rock!


----------



## erixx (Jan 31, 2017)

Nearly there is room for 2 mobos!



 



Increidible easy to work with, I didn't drill a single hole.





2 SSD, 2 HDD, 1 slim DVD





Spectacular 

Thanks to the triple rad now I can clock everything higher (DDR4@3400@X99 !):




I still need a little fan for the VRM area.
I also added dust filters to all fans (rad and psu)

Never say no to new ideas, I didn't expect to enjoy this build (building and using) so much!


----------



## erixx (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## erixx (Jan 31, 2017)

Feel free to ask or comment, I am new to water... and not sure if this are good or bad numbers  But all of TPU'ers inspired me!


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 31, 2017)

erixx said:


> not sure if this are good or bad numbers


Not bad, but not great. I would expect more from a 3x120mm radiator cooling just the CPU. I have a much thinner radiator that cools my CPU only and it manages better temps on a CPU that's on an older architecture, is clocked higher, and higher VCore. Even with my fans at 75%, the highest temp I see from the CPU is 60ish.
Which fans are you running on your radiator? Those aren't the Vardars that that kit came with. Try using the Vardar fans and see if you get better temps. Vardars are great for radiators, and were the fans that I was contemplating for my setup before I decided to go with Noctua NF-F12s instead.

Also, it looks like you have the flow direction setup correctly, but just to make sure: the tubing that goes from the rad to the block is connected to the inlet on the block, do you have the coolant flowing in that direction?

That said, the system is beautiful, and I love that case!

EDIT: For comparison, the exact radiator you have cools my overclocked and overvolted 295x2 and again, temps hit 60ish at full load on both cores.


----------



## erixx (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you so much RandomM!!! Lots of thing to add to my to do list:
I have used comparable Corsair "Pro" fans, their top of range, and as per reviews equal to the Vardars. But I have a dust filter (not on the photos above), AND I had the room heating running at near maximum!
Beside that, being an oversized cooling solution, I have set all fan profiles towards "silent". I can rerun this with better conditions and for sure it will show in the stats.

Flowing direction, well the whole is based on the pump inlet, as per instructions, so I supose it is ok. No bubbles tell me now, but right after mounting it there were some and they flowed correctly from CPU to RES to Pump, to RAD, to CPU again...

I will come back with a rerun! : )

BTW, I am waiting for some parts from Raijintek they forgot, but their support was super and have send me a bag with spacers from Taiwan. After that I will post a pic of the case with it's shaded glass, very cool indeed.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 31, 2017)

erixx said:


> Thank you so much RandomM!!! Lots of thing to add to my to do list:
> I have used comparable Corsair "Pro" fans, their top of range, and as per reviews equal to the Vardars. But I have a dust filter (not on the photos above), AND I had the room heating running at near maximum!
> Beside that, being an oversized cooling solution, I have set all fan profiles towards "silent". I can rerun this with better conditions and for sure it will show in the stats.
> 
> ...


Great, so it sounds like not only do you have the flow order set up perfectly, but you have room to tinker with the fans you're running, and the ability to lower your ambient a little bit. The filters shouldn't cause a noticeable difference, my case is covered in them and like I mentioned, I can run the fans at 75% 24/7 and not have issues.
I'll be looking forward to hearing the results of your testing as well as seeing what Rajintek sends you.
Overall, I'm very happy for you. Seeing somebody finally take the plunge and go with water is awesome, especially when they go a bit overkill like you did. That cooling setup will last you a while, and that radiator should be able to handle a GPU in the loop as well.


----------



## erixx (Jan 31, 2017)

Your comments are so inspirational. Therefor I will seriously try to improve the performance, if only, to learn more. The GPU part is planned, but not until the next-gen cards. My 980 Stryx is terrible broad and there are no watercooling plates/blocks in the market that will fit (with the glass windows installed) So I will wait for a next-gen card that is a bit slimmer... maybe a founders editions Ti or a Vega


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 31, 2017)

erixx said:


> Your comments are so inspirational. Therefor I will seriously try to improve the performance, if only, to learn more. The GPU part is planned, but not until the next-gen cards. My 980 Stryx is terrible broad and there are no watercooling plates/blocks in the market that will fit (with the glass windows installed) So I will wait for a next-gen card that is a bit slimmer... maybe a founders editions Ti or a Vega


Oh, with the radiator you're running, it won't take much effort at all to vastly improve your cooling. I'm willing to bet if you just upped your fan speeds a little bit, you would see a significant drop in temps.
Not sure if you knew it going into this, but the radiator that comes in the kit you got, the XE360, is among the best 3x120mm rads you can buy. Quoted from the article I linked:
"EK’s XE 360 dominated the overall standings with it’s great performance in every area.  It had features that we love such as extra ports and it had great quality.  It even had a good price at $100.  The only downside to the XE 360 is that it’s quite thick.  At 60mm it’s the one of the thicker radiators and some cases may not fit it."


----------



## erixx (Feb 2, 2017)

Here I am with some new info.

My rad is covered by a DEMciflex dust filter, which is really microscopic. I set my fan profiles to high speed and started an Aida Stress test. Strangely the temps were the same as posted above. The hotest core (3rd core) being 70+ Celsius.
During the test, I removed the magnetic dust cover and air began to be sucked in like a vampire sucks!!! Temps went down 10 degrees celcius! For EVERY component: cores, PCM, VRM... 10ªC lower!

I then put the filter back but temps stood at the same nice low levels. It seems that when fans ARE up to speed the dust filter doesn't matter, but when starting from low speed it hampers the fans from rising to full speed...

I also did a Floating Point stress test only, that one that causes the highest BURNING temps. (Indeed my profile pic on the left is from a FP stress test I did 

During the FP stress test the temps globally increased but the TOP TEMP did not increase: it remained around 73ºC THAT IS 30 DEGREE LOWER than with Corsair AIO and Noctua cooling solutions... So the beefy rad DOES matter, just not during "ordinary" runs...


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 2, 2017)

Interesting, I didn't realize there are dust filters out there that are so restrictive, I've used sponge-type filters before that are less restrictive than what you're describing. I also didn't realize you were using FP stress tests, in that case, 70C isn't bad at all.
Still, it's good to hear that cranking the fan speeds gave the kind of performance that radiator is known for, plus a 30C drop from your previous cooling solution is certainly nothing to scoff at.


----------



## erixx (Feb 7, 2017)

http://play3r.net/reviews/cases/raijintek-paean-open-casebench-table-review/  a new review. They mention the problem installing BIG GPU. I solved it with 3 euros/dolars:


----------



## erixx (Apr 25, 2017)

Just finished EK GTX 1080 TI water block added to EK Extreme 360 loop.

Comments:
1. EK 1080 TI block. I also bought the "special cable" for fans controlled from the GPU. Well that doesn't work because there is no room at all under their block!!!! :-(
2. I also bought the 2 LEDs: they have a moddafucking MOLEX cable. Wtf EK! The CPU block comes with tiny 3-pin fan connecter. SATA conecter would also be nice. But MOLEX???? Everything is getting smaller mister EK!!!!! Molex is so 1970's!!!!!!
3. The manual mentions in a "cloudy" way that there is  (will be) a LED for the letters part. Great, but it is not available. So when it exists for real (and if I buy it) we will have to disemble the block to connect it!!! Greeeeeeeeeeeeeaaat! NOT!

EK reminds me Italian motorcycles: all style, lack of practical thought!

More practical:

Long time water cooling denier, I like it a lot. changing tubes and playing with coolant is quite easy and forgiving (if done right).
What I have now it a totally build system and some waves of bubbles in my loop. When I first build this it was easy to "move the case" as per instructions to get the bubbles out to the reservoir. Now with a finished build, heavy, cabled... it is not as easy.

Specially the GPU block has lots of air bubbles not looking to move out anytime. Does this matter (performance wise)? Should I wait with benchmarks and record searches untill this is optimal?... thanks!
We will overcome!


----------



## erixx (Apr 26, 2017)

An one of the block 

Overnight (pc on and pump on high revs) all the bubbles have gone, except one fat air bubble.


----------

